# Topics > Robotics > Balancing robots >  Self balancing Robot - Galileo Project, Simon Bluett

## Airicist

Author - Simon Bluett

----------


## Airicist

Self balancing Robot - Galileo Project 

 Published on Aug 28, 2014




> A couple of weeks back I decided to start this project of making a self-balancing robot. The robot uses the Intel Galileo Gen 2 Development Board, programmed via the provided Arduino IDE.

----------

